# flexibilidad, 'docilidad', en telas



## TheChabon

¿Qué expresión se usa para referirse en telas a la propiedad opuesta a la rigidez, pesadez, que sería como una especie de combinación de _flexibilidad-amoldabilidad-docilidad-(suavidad)_?

[El concepto tiene expresiones en otros idiomas pero la consulta en los foros de estricta traducción no anduvo.]

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ErOtto

Para determinados casos, como p. ej. en cortinas, se usa mucho el término *vuelo*... aunque no sea un término que corresponda exactamente al que buscas.

Otro término podría ser, quizá, *ligero/eza* o *liviano*. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Colchonero

Recuerdo que mi madre (modista) hablaba de *caída*. _La caída de esta cortina..._


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> Recuerdo que mi madre (modista) hablaba de *caída*. _La caída de esta cortina..._


También pensé en "caída".
Pero "cae" un vestido, una cortina, la ropa en general, y me parece que la pregunta apunta a una propiedad de la tela, no de las confecciones que con ella se hagan.
No logro dar con la palabra adecuada.
No he podido ni desayunar pensando en esto...
_


----------



## Andoush

A mí se me ocurrió "maleable" pero lo cierto es que "Don Gugle" sólo arrojó 49 resultados... snif, snif. snif...
Mientras tanto, sigo pensando...


----------



## Vampiro

"Vaporosa"
¿Quién da más?
Ma gané un café.
_


----------



## Colchonero

Sigo votando por caída. Creo que no se refiere sólo a la tela confeccionada sino a la tela


----------



## Vampiro

Hmmm...
Pero como dirías, ¿esta tela es "caidosa"?
Como propiedades no se me ocurren muchas, pero creo que vaporosa, liviana, suave, ligera, se aproximan un poco más a la consulta.
_


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> "Vaporosa"
> ¿Quién da más?
> Ma gané un café.
> _


 

*NOS* hemos ganado un café. 




> *vaporoso**, sa**.*
> *3. *adj. Dicho de una tela, como la gasa o el organdí: Muy fina o transparente.


 



Andoush said:


> A mí se me ocurrió "maleable" pero lo cierto es que "Don Gugle" sólo arrojó 49 resultados...


 
Tela liviana... Aproximadamente 1.500.000 resultados


¡Sí!, ¡_strike_! 

Y me reafirmo en lo de *vuelo* para cortinas... 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Peón

Para mí:* caída*, sin duda. Siempre escuché esa palabra a mi madre y a mis tías solteras (algunas de ellas costureritas que nunca dieron el mal paso), que siempre andaban buscando "*una tela con buena caída"*, que supongo que eran las virtudes que menciona The Chabón.

Se me hace que "vaporosa" o con "vuelo" podrá ser una tela suave, pero poco amoldable al cuerpo (uno se imagina un tul volando por doquier pero no adaptado al cuerpo).
Saludos


----------



## RIU

En el textil se habla del _cayente _de la tela, del vestido o lo que tengas en la mano, con lo que en mi opinión, Colchonero se lleva el premio.


----------



## TheChabon

Una de las muchas situaciones particulares en que debo usar esa expresión (elijo la que más claramente pone en crisis el premio) es por ejemplo: 

aprendieron a tratar/procesar la piel/el pellejo y hacerlo lo suficientemente _______ como para usarlo en mantas y vestimenta

Se refiere estrictamente a la no-rigidez (_maleabilidad_ fue un buen intento, pero no se usa en español para telas, creo) del material textil o similar, que es un concepto distinto de la caída/cayente (creo) y la vaporosidad e incluso la ligereza. 

[En el caso particular del cuero creo que podría ser _blando_, la _blandura_, me doy cuenta ahora. No sé si una tela es blanda también. Otra que se parecería pero no sé si se usa sería _flacidez_.]


----------



## Lexinauta

Para mí, la propuesta de de ErOtto es la que más se aproxima, aunque prefiero más 'liviana' que 'ligera'.


ErOtto said:


> Otro término podría ser, quizá, *ligero/eza* o *liviano*.


...Porque hablar de una tela *'lene'* ya sería una exageración.


----------



## ErOtto

TheChabon said:


> aprendieron a tratar/procesar la piel/el pellejo y hacerlo lo suficientemente _______ como para usarlo en mantas y vestimenta


 
Si la pregunta está relacionada con la frase que has puesto como ejemplo, no estamos hablando de telas, sino de pieles.

En este caso, sería algo así como dúctil, dócil, maleable, suave... 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Para mí:* caída*, sin duda. Siempre escuché esa palabra a mi madre y a mis tías solteras (algunas de ellas costureritas que nunca dieron el mal paso), que siempre andaban buscando "*una tela con buena caída"*, que supongo que eran las virtudes que menciona The Chabón.
> 
> Se me hace que "vaporosa" o con "vuelo" podrá ser una tela suave, pero poco amoldable al cuerpo (uno se imagina un tul volando por doquier pero no adaptado al cuerpo).
> Saludos


En ningún momento preguntó por buena caída, sino "la propiedad opuesta a la rigidez, pesadez".
En ese sentido reafirmo más que nunca mi voto por "vaporosa".
Ahora... si se trata de cuero, eso ya tiene otro precio.
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> En ningún momento preguntó por buena caída, sino "la propiedad opuesta a la rigidez, pesadez".
> 
> Eso justamente lo que yo y muchos entendemos por lo contrario a rigidez, pesadez, etc. o, como dice la consulta a "una especie de combinación de _flexibilidad-amoldabilidad-docilidad-(suavidad)_".
> 
> _


----------



## Vampiro

Una tela de buena caída por lo general es pesada, de lo contrario naca la pirisnaca con la buena caída.
Bueno... quién me manda a mi a meterme en un hilo sobre telas...

_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Una tela de buena caída por lo general es pesada, de lo contrario naca la pirisnaca con la buena caída.
> 
> _



No necesariamente. Una tela "con buena caída", según mis tías costureras, tenía las virtudes que solicita la consulta inicial: no rígida, flexible, amoldable y dócil.

Claro que según parece del contexto agregado por TheChabon, la cuestión parece ir dirigida en otra dirección a la que suponíamos en este hilo.


----------



## rocioteag

dúctil 
adj. Se dice del material que puede deformarse, moldearse, malearse o extenderse con facilidad:
Voto por que el premio se lo lleve Er, sobre todo después de leer la siguiente definición:


----------



## Colchonero

Si hablamos de telas insisto (perdón por la cabezonada) en caída; y nuestras madres y tías modistas (como señala Peón) son autoridades infinitamente superiores al DRAE ese. Ahora bien, lo del cuero es nuevo, no aparecía en la pregunta inicial; en este caso, sí, dúctil, maleable, etc, me parece lo adecuado.


----------



## RIU

La piel, cuando está flexible, bla, bla, bla, se dice que está *curtida*. Ponlo en la frase y te quedará de maravilla.

EDIT: En el primer post hablas de tela, y claro, si nos despistas... 




Vampiro said:


> Una tela de buena caída por lo general es pesada, de lo contrario naca la pirisnaca con la buena caída.
> Bueno... quién me manda a mi a meterme en un hilo sobre telas...
> 
> _


 
¡Ahí le has dado! (a por qué te metes) . Lo de las telas pesadas: eso depende. Un tul de seda es ligerísimo y tiene un cayente que te tumba de espaldas.



Colchonero said:


> Si hablamos de telas insisto (perdón por la cabezonada) en caída; y nuestras madres y tías modistas (como señala Peón) son autoridades infinitamente superiores al DRAE ese. Ahora bien, lo del cuero es nuevo, no aparecía en la pregunta inicial; en este caso, sí, dúctil, maleable, etc, me parece lo adecuado.


 
Arrieros _semos_ y en el camino nos encontraremos.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Si hablamos de telas insisto (perdón por la cabezonada) en caída; y nuestras madres y tías modistas (como señala Peón) son autoridades infinitamente superiores al DRAE ese. Ahora bien, lo del cuero es nuevo, no aparecía en la pregunta inicial; en este caso, sí, dúctil, maleable, etc, me parece lo adecuado.


 

Flexible? cuero flexible/moldeable/tipo tela... (también vengo de flia. de modistas y hasta peleteros, o sea que el cuero vale. Pero no me sale la palabra que ando buscando. No hay caso, me está dando acidez)>


----------



## Vampiro

RIU said:


> ¡Ahí le has dado! (a por qué te metes) .


¡No era necesario recalcarlo!.

_


----------



## TheChabon

[Aclaro que, tal como puse al referirme al cuero, daba en ese ejemplo un 'caso particular' (de las decenas que tengo ante mí) que de manera manifiesta eliminaba varias opciones --para que no se abandone el hilo en medio del reparto de premios.]

La propiedad se aplica a todos los materiales textiles y similares usados en costura, prendas, corte y confección, o como quiera llamársele; también como lámina de revestimiento, etc. Es una propiedad de la lámina que resulta tanto de las propiedades del tejido o la estructura como del hilo o material: la lona lo es poco y la gasa lo es más, pero también puede haber una tela gruesa y 'blanda'. 'Se acomoda'.


----------



## Vampiro

"Amoldabilidad".
Con esa les maté el punto a todos.
_


----------



## duvija

Elasticidad. 
Los materiales son plásticos o elásticos. Los plásticos aguantan bien pero se rompen en un cierto punto. Los elásticos se estiran y vuelven a su forma inicial, pero si al estirarlos uno se pasa de lo normal, llegan al "punto de rotura", y ahí crak.
(Al menos esa es la palabra que se usa en arquitectura).


----------



## ErOtto

TheChabon said:


> Es una propiedad de la lámina que resulta tanto de las propiedades del tejido o la estructura como del hilo o material: ... 'Se acomoda'.


 
¿Maleable, quizá?

En su 2ª acepción. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## RIU

Yo ya no se que es lo que estamos buscando. Vampiro, resume por favor.


----------



## Peón

Yo también estoy perdido, como esos que están rebuscando entre  géneros y cortes de tela en el barrio del Once de Buenos Aires.


----------



## duvija

¿Y qué tienen en contra de 'elasticidad'?


----------



## RIU

Así, a bote pronto, nada. Hasta v/botaría por ella.


----------



## Vampiro

RIU said:


> Lo de las telas pesadas: eso depende. ..Un tul de seda es ligerísimo y tiene un cayente que te tumba de espaldas.


Por “pesada” no me refiero al peso de la prenda, sino al peso de la tela en relación a su grosor/espesor.



RIU said:


> Yo ya no se que es lo que estamos buscando. Vampiro, resume por favor.


No sé, yo también estoy mareado.
Seguramente encontrarás otro voluntario.
Saludos.
_


----------



## RIU

Conozco a un tío con una yugular de palmo ¿no te tienta? Luego te curras el resumen. (Fijo que me borran).

En fin, o se aclara el primero o acabamos el hilo.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Si hablamos de telas insisto (perdón por la cabezonada) en caída; y nuestras madres y tías modistas (como señala Peón) son autoridades infinitamente superiores al DRAE ese. Ahora bien, lo del cuero es nuevo, no aparecía en la pregunta inicial; en este caso, sí, dúctil, maleable, etc, me parece lo adecuado.


 
Apoyo la cabezonada: *"con caída"*. 
También de acuerdo con el resto de los comentarios, con una única excepción: *dúctil* sólo lo usariá para metales. Para el cuero me quedo con_ flexible_ e incluso con _maleable._

Riu, mi voto, sin duda, para Colchonero y Peón.


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> Apoyo la cabezonada: *"con caída"*.
> También de acuerdo con el resto de los comentarios, con una única excepción: *dúctil* sólo lo usariá para metales. Para el cuero me quedo con_ flexible_ e incluso con _maleable._
> 
> Riu, mi voto, sin duda, para Colchonero y Peón.


 
¿Quién dijo que el que resiste gana?


----------

